# Home Juice co. Arlington, Va.



## waskey (Mar 28, 2010)

Found this nice white and green acl juice today inside an abandoned house. This bottle dates to 1969 and im looking for any info on it and what the value would be;im probably going to sell it on ebay. Thanks


----------



## waskey (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is a close up of the label


----------



## the ham man (Mar 28, 2010)

it looks a lot better cleaned up. cool find.


----------



## waskey (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone seen this or know anything about the value of it?


----------

